# Unable to start kmquake2



## sramaswamy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi folks, I have installed games/kmquake2 from ports and have copied the required .pak files from the original CD into the base2 directory. However, I'm getting the following error when trying to run the game. Kindly help.


```
========= Initialization =================
KMQuake2 -- Version 0.19
Linux Port by QuDos
http://qudos.quakedev.com/
Compiled: Jul 22 2010 -- 06:47:48
==========================================

Using '/home/sramaswamy/.kmquake2/baseq2' for writing.
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec kmq2config.cfg
Console initialized.

------- sound initialization -------
sound sampling rate: 44100
Starting Ogg Vorbis.
Cmd_AddCommand: ogg_reinit already defined
OGG_LoadPlaylist: could not open playlist: No such file or directory.
No Ogg Vorbis files found.
Shutting down Ogg Vorbis.
------------------------------------

--------- Renderer Initialization ---------
... Using stencil buffer
Initializing OpenGL display
...setting fullscreen mode 3: 640x480
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
Using hardware gamma
GL_VENDOR: NVIDIA Corporation
GL_RENDERER: GeForce 8600M GT/PCI/SSE2
GL_VERSION: 3.2.0 NVIDIA 195.36.15
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 8192
Received signal 11, exiting...
```

Thanks in advance...


----------



## adamk (Jul 22, 2010)

Looks like it's crashing right at, or after, the point where it checks for GL support.  Do other opengl applications work?

Adam


----------



## sramaswamy (Jul 22, 2010)

Hi Adam,

Thank you for the reply. Yes. Other games such as ioquake3 and Urban Terror work without any issues.


----------



## adamk (Jul 22, 2010)

Well, for what it's worth, it is working here just fine.  I still suspect that it's related to the video drivers (perhaps just some incompatibility between the drivers and that specific game) as the next line should list what GL_EXTENSIONS are supported.  Here's my output:


```
[ adamk@memory - ~ ]: kmquake2

========= Initialization =================
KMQuake2 -- Version 0.19
Linux Port by QuDos
http://qudos.quakedev.com/
Compiled: Jul 22 2010 -- 03:15:34
==========================================

Using '/home/adamk/.kmquake2/baseq2' for writing.
execing default.cfg
couldn't exec kmq2config.cfg
Console initialized.

------- sound initialization -------
sound sampling rate: 44100
Starting Ogg Vorbis.
Cmd_AddCommand: ogg_reinit already defined
OGG_LoadPlaylist: could not open playlist: No such file or directory.
No Ogg Vorbis files found.
Shutting down Ogg Vorbis.
------------------------------------

--------- Renderer Initialization ---------
... Using stencil buffer
Initializing OpenGL display
...setting fullscreen mode 3: 640x480
Using XFree86-VidModeExtension Version 2.2
Using hardware gamma
IRQ's not enabled, falling back to busy waits: 0 0
GL_VENDOR: Advanced Micro Devices, Inc.
GL_RENDERER: Mesa DRI R600 (RV710 954F) 20090101 x86/MMX/SSE2 TCL
GL_VERSION: 2.0 Mesa 7.9-devel
GL_MAX_TEXTURE_SIZE: 4096
GL_EXTENSIONS: GL_ARB_depth_texture GL_ARB_depth_clamp GL_ARB_draw_buffers GL_ARB_fragment_program GL_ARB_fragment_program_shadow 
GL_ARB_fragment_shader GL_ARB_imaging GL_ARB_multisample GL_ARB_multitexture GL_ARB_occlusion_query GL_ARB_pixel_buffer_object 
GL_ARB_point_parameters GL_ARB_point_sprite GL_ARB_provoking_vertex GL_ARB_shader_objects GL_ARB_shading_language_100 GL_ARB_shadow 
GL_ARB_shadow_ambient GL_ARB_texture_border_clamp GL_ARB_texture_compression GL_ARB_texture_cube_map GL_ARB_texture_env_add 
GL_ARB_texture_env_combine GL_ARB_texture_env_crossbar GL_ARB_texture_env_dot3 GL_MESAX_texture_float GL_ARB_texture_mirrored_repeat 
GL_ARB_texture_non_power_of_two GL_ARB_texture_rectangle GL_ARB_transpose_matrix GL_ARB_vertex_array_bgra GL_ARB_vertex_buffer_object 
GL_ARB_vertex_program GL_ARB_vertex_shader GL_ARB_window_pos GL_EXT_abgr GL_EXT_bgra GL_EXT_blend_color GL_EXT_blend_equation_separate 
GL_EXT_blend_func_separate GL_EXT_blend_logic_op GL_EXT_blend_minmax GL_EXT_blend_subtract GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array GL_EXT_convolution 
GL_EXT_copy_texture GL_EXT_draw_range_elements GL_EXT_fog_coord GL_EXT_gpu_program_parameters GL_EXT_histogram GL_EXT_multi_draw_arrays 
GL_EXT_packed_depth_stencil GL_EXT_packed_pixels GL_EXT_pixel_buffer_object GL_EXT_point_parameters GL_EXT_polygon_offset 
GL_EXT_provoking_vertex GL_EXT_rescale_normal GL_EXT_secondary_color GL_EXT_separate_specular_color GL_EXT_shadow_funcs GL_EXT_stencil_two_side 
GL_EXT_stencil_wrap GL_EXT_subtexture GL_EXT_texture GL_EXT_texture3D GL_EXT_texture_cube_map GL_EXT_texture_edge_clamp GL_EXT_texture_env_add 
GL_EXT_texture_env_combine GL_EXT_texture_env_dot3 GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic GL_EXT_texture_lod_bias GL_EXT_texture_mirror_clamp 
GL_EXT_texture_object GL_EXT_texture_rectangle GL_EXT_texture_sRGB GL_EXT_vertex_array GL_EXT_vertex_array_bgra GL_APPLE_packed_pixels 
GL_ATI_blend_equation_separate GL_ATI_texture_env_combine3 GL_ATI_texture_mirror_once GL_ATI_separate_stencil GL_IBM_multimode_draw_arrays 
GL_IBM_rasterpos_clip GL_IBM_texture_mirrored_repeat GL_INGR_blend_func_separate GL_MESA_pack_invert GL_MESA_ycbcr_texture GL_MESA_window_pos 
GL_NV_blend_square GL_NV_depth_clamp GL_NV_light_max_exponent GL_NV_packed_depth_stencil GL_NV_texture_rectangle GL_NV_texgen_reflection 
GL_NV_vertex_program GL_OES_read_format GL_SGI_color_matrix GL_SGI_color_table GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap GL_SGIS_texture_border_clamp 
GL_SGIS_texture_edge_clamp GL_SGIS_texture_lod GL_SUN_multi_draw_arrays
...allowing CDS
...enabling GL_EXT_compiled_vertex_array
...using GL_ARB_multitexture
...GL_SGIS_multitexture not found
...using GL_ARB_texture_env_combine
...GL_NV_texture_shader not found
...using GL_EXT_texture_filter_anisotropic
...using GL_SGIS_generate_mipmap
...ignoring GL_ARB_texture_compression
------------------------------------
CDAudio_Init: open of "/dev/cdrom" failed (2)
------- Loading kmq2game.so -------
LoadLibrary (/usr/local/lib/kmquake2/baseq2/kmq2game.so)
==== InitGame (Lazarus) ====
by Mr. Hyde & Mad Dog
e-mail: rascal@vicksburg.com

------- Server Initialization -------
0 entities inhibited
0 teams with 0 entities
-------------------------------------
====== Quake2 Initialized ======

0.0.0.0:0: client_connect
Cinematic video/idlog.cin not found
------- Server Initialization -------
0 entities inhibited
0 teams with 0 entities
-------------------------------------

Changing map...
reconnecting...
```


----------



## sramaswamy (Jul 23, 2010)

Hey Adam, you are right. The same game used to work earlier on my laptop with an older version of Nvidia driver. Looks like the current version of the Nvidia driver in the ports is the problem. I can't wait to play the game in my resolution 1920x1200


----------

